#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [資料] [徵角] 守護者系列，徵角色喔 >w< ，第一波徵角結束~ 18樓有設定

## 龍羅炎

大家好ㄚ~我是龍•羅炎喔~
這是我第一次在發小說文XD
請見諒小弟的文筆，有可能寫的不好 (趴
這是第一次徵角喔~ >WO 設定有些麻煩，請見諒 (90度鞠躬) 
徵十名，抽五名喔~

姓名：

性別：

歲數：

個性：

種族：

外形：

屬性：

===========================================================

守護者姓名：

守護者性別：

守護者歲數：

守護者個性：

守護者種族：

守護者外形：

守護者武器化的樣貌：

===========================================================

感謝大家！有任何的問題都可以在這邊或私訊問喔~
有其它設定會慢慢更新~！ :jcdragon-want: 

===========================================================

9/11更新 (抱歉昨天太累了QAQ)

故事介紹：

這是一個屬於獸人的世界，不管是狼、犬、貓、獅子、龍...等等的，都居住在一起，一起努力、一起開心、一起悲傷....數百年前，獸人們發現了元素的奧秘，讓生活更加的便利許多，除此之外，這世界上除了獸人以外，還有一個族群，既神祕又特別....那就是「守護者」!!!

「守護者」又被稱為「守護獸」和「契約者」，只有信念強大的獸才會有與「守護者」簽訂契約的機會，「守護者」的樣子跟平常的獸人沒什麼兩樣，特別的地方在於身上都有屬於自己專屬的「圖騰」以及能「武器化的能力」，「守護者」也擁有自己的個性，「守護者」和「簽訂契約的獸人」關係可是密不可分的，「守護者」相當的忠誠，只要發現與「簽訂契約的獸人」有危險的時候，絕對是第一個跳出來幫忙的！不管是多麼危險的事情，「守護者」也會不管三七二十一的守護自己的主人！另外一點是，「守護者」並不會因為受傷而死亡，最多只是影響到戰鬥的狀況而以，除非「簽訂契約的獸人」死亡了，「守護者」才會消失不見....

就在N年前，又出現了一個新的族群，「魔族」，被稱為邪惡的化身！以殺害獸人聞名，只有獲得獵人信念強大的獸人才擁有執照的獸人或者擁有「守護者」的獸人才有辦法抗衡！

=============================

4/12更新

守護者：如謎一般的存在，只知道信念強大的獸人才有

圖騰：守護者特有的標記，與簽定契約的獸人也會有一個一樣的圖騰標記

武器化能力：這是守護者的特別能力，能從獸型變換成武器的樣子，供簽定契約的獸人使用，屬性依照使用者而不同，當使用者和守護者產生共鳴的現象時，將會出現前所未見的能力

----------


## 帕格薩斯

舔單來著owo(你的坑呢#
姓名：伊格爾.V.歐拉艾莫斯基(Igor • V•Olraimoski)
性別：男
歲數：19
個性：失憶之後個性變得謹慎，不喜歡與陌生的一切接觸，傾向獨來獨往。
種族：人類與狼族混血
外形：銀髮藍紫色眼睛，身高約179cm
屬性：冰雪，空間
===========================================================
守護者姓名：亞斯科特
守護者性別：無
守護者歲數：24
守護者個性：冷淡寡言，卻是個老好人。但是一開口沒有人聽得懂他想表達什麼，而且品味怪異。
守護者種族：冰鳳
守護者外形：淺紫色羽毛藍色眼眸，身長4米。人形時為淺紫色髮藍色眼瞳，身高約170左右。
守護者武器化的樣貌：長軍刀「涯羿」，護手深紫色而刃部為黑色。

=====
已改正
謝謝羅炎的設定，希望可以雀屏中選<(_ _)><?

----------


## 碎風

姓名：碎風

性別：男

歲數：15

個性：個性內向，很少話，可是在朋友前話很多，討厭麻煩事，朋友有困難一定幫忙。

種族：闇月狼((可幻化成人類

外形：深藍色的頭髮與藍綠色的眼睛，變成人類時是看不到原本身上的圖騰的，胸前掛著一條月亮項鍊，身高約173 cm。

屬性：風、雷、闇、月

===========================================================

守護者姓名：影

守護者性別：男

守護者歲數：18

守護者個性：嘴巴不饒獸，冷靜謹慎，其實心腸還算好。

守護者種族：影狼

守護者外形：平常會隱藏在主人的影子裡，全身黑色的毛，眼睛鮮紅色，比主角稍高 (184 cm) 。

守護者武器化的樣貌：會變成一把長劍或弓，端看使用者的決定，常見的刀鋒是紅色的且會散發出闇黑氣息，弓則是黑色的

======================================================

不知道這樣可不可以呢  ˊwˋ
其實有點不太到要怎麼填  ((不
如果有問題我會更改的   
羅炎小說加油喔www

----------


## 卡斯特

我果然無法擺脫徵角的誘惑XDDD(?

姓名：卡斯特     綽號:卡滋

性別：公的

歲數：以人類的年齡來看是13歲，以狼的年齡來看是1歲16個月

個性：擁有幻化的能力，所以被稱為詛咒之子，喜歡交朋友，但又怕傷害朋友，幻化時若控制不好會暴走， 破壞一切事物，因此常很自責，也因為怕被追捕(幻天獸很少見)，而以狼的型態生活著，且一直保守著這個秘密 
對陌生的獸/人:冷漠，有非常大的警覺心，會一直緊盯著他，不會主動攻擊，不喜歡傷害獸/人，甚至會默默的幫助他， 遇到壞人/獸時，喜歡把他們耍的團團轉 
對認識的獸/人:會展現出開朗，愛玩的個性，會為朋友赴湯蹈火，有時會傲嬌(?

種族：幻天獸(以狼的型態生活在這世上

外形：獸型態，眼珠是冰藍色，毛色是銀灰色，在月光下是 銀白色，脖子上有一條串著幻獸爪的項鍊(不用強調幻獸爪)，爪子可伸縮
獸人型態，白色Tshirt，外面在穿一件無袖黑色背心(有拉鍊)，寬鬆的牛仔褲(長褲)   
幻天獸型態，狼頭，狼身，鷲翅，獅尾，將脖子上的項鍊扯掉就會變回幻天獸，雖然有翅膀但不太會飛

屬性：火，念力(後者較不會使用
-----------------------------------------------------------------
守護者姓名：萊恩

守護者性別：公的

守護者歲數：20

守護者個性：愛管閒事，很神經質，其實只是想好好保護卡斯特，把卡斯特當成親弟弟看待

守護者種族：黑耀龍

守護者外形：紫黑色的龍，爪子和角是白色的，左前腳有類似(.的藍色印記

守護者武器化的樣貌：軟刀，刀柄為紫黑色，上面有藍色印記，刀片為銀白色，而且是軟的(有點像鞭子)，使用特殊技能時會有紫黑色火焰

大概就這樣，如果有寫錯我會在改:3
那麼小說加油喔www

----------


## 神威白霜

姓名： 白霜  < White Shuang >


性別： 男


歲數： 永遠停留在16歲，不會成長和老化


個性： 平常是非常冷酷的男孩，而且表現得比任何人還強的樣子，但私底下卻是相反的


種族： 前世是人類，死後因為吸收野獸的獸性所以變成獸人
         先後順序是 狼、犬、貓、狐狸、老虎、獅子


外形： 會變成各種野獸，分別是 狼、犬、貓、狐狸、老虎、獅子 ，所以沒有固定的型態
         但在任何型態毛髮都固定是銀白色的，連瞳孔也是銀灰色的

         其實自己其實很喜歡狼，所以大部分是以狼的模樣行動
         平常都穿著黑色的大衣和防彈背心，而且身上總是帶著一堆刀子和槍彈


屬性： 光屬性  
         (但若在使用武器時會因武器的能力而轉換屬性)

===========================================================

守護者姓名： 亞瑟 • 索爾特 < Arther Thorter >


守護者性別： 男


守護者歲數： 25歲


守護者個性： 對任何獸都非常友善，而且把白霜當成自己的親生弟弟般的愛護和照顧
                只是偶爾會開些無理頭的玩笑，所以會莫名其妙地被挨打
                在戰鬥時是會毫不猶豫地向前衝，不會因為敵人強大而屈服


守護者種族： 狼


守護者外形： 棕褐色的土狼，瞳孔呈現活力的藍色
                平常是穿著休閒的運動裝，戰鬥時會變裝成盔甲                 


守護者的武器： 狂戰士之劍 "勝戰之雷傑洛"  
                   ("不滅十二劍"的第三把劍   和白霜的"勝戰之雷傑洛" 是同一把劍)


守護者武器化的樣貌： ...............(和正常的狼沒有任何差別  所以不會變成武器)


守護者召喚方式：當白霜的"勝戰之雷傑洛"出現裂縫時  亞瑟就會收到訊息而馬上現身


守護者的出生地：大不列顛聯合國



===========================================================

如果需要更多訊息可私訊給我謝謝
小說請加油!

----------


## 月光銀牙

姓名：銀牙

性別：公

歲數：16

個性：脾氣火爆 總是冷淡其實人還不錯（？

種族：狼

外型：銀灰色的毛 瞎掉的左眼和右耳各有一條疤  眼睛為特別的翠綠色

型態：狼人  怒氣衝天時會魔化

屬性：暗系和物理攻擊  武器是七星刀


自己就是守護者


羅炎要加油哦

----------


## JOL busin

姓名：阿普

性別：男

歲數：17

個性：不喜歡說話，願意為朋友犧牲

種族：狐狸

外形：<-------頭像那樣(補充:沒有黑色頭髮，四肢前端也是白色的WW，左耳2指耳環

屬性：冰

===========================================================

守護者姓名：斯恩，祭

守護者性別：男

守護者歲數：21

守護者個性：愛玩，對外人，兇殘的個性，有點壞，但對阿普時很照顧，溫柔(以及阿普信任的人EX:朋友.......

守護者種族：狼

守護者外形：全身黑色，藍色眼睛，比阿普高壯，右耳2指耳環

守護者武器化的樣貌：可分開的飛刀(PS:基本是一把，可由一把拆成2把，2把拆成4把....以此類推


羅炎小說加油喔>W<//
設定就不多給了，讓羅炎好寫點

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

姓名：蒼煌．萊恩哈特．伊亞諾特

性別：男

歲數：150歲（（非常年老的狼人

個性：穩重機智，很照顧晚輩，行事果斷不拖泥帶水，會以最小的代價去完成事情以及下任何決定。

種族：天魔狼族

外形：請看底下獸設



屬性：時間、空間、火、雷

技能：（只列出時間跟空間的，其餘的請作者自行發揮囉。）

時間加速：讓目標身上的時間加速，讓人迅速衰老。

虛空破：讓指定區域的空間破碎，對敵人進行相當大的打擊。

重力領域：讓指定區域的重力突然增加，限制敵人的行動。

備註：翅膀平時是隱藏起來的，只有在戰鬥的時候才會出現。
-------------------------------------------------------

守護者姓名：影煌．鴻．薩爾札斯

守護者性別： 男

守護者歲數：163歲（也是一頭老年的狼

守護者個性：輕浮、不穩重，幾乎和蒼煌形影不離，而且常常故意和蒼煌作對、吵架（並不是真的吵架，而是有點像好朋友之間的互虧，例如：影煌會嗆蒼煌是個連路都走不穩的老頭。），但該認真的時候還是會認真。

守護者種族：混沌魔狼

守護者外形：毛色已經有點灰白的黑狼，雙眼都是紅色，兇前有一道X型的疤痕，身上披著銀色斗篷。

守護者武器化的樣貌：一根通體黑色的魔法杖。

--------------------------------
希望能錄取囉，有任何需要修改的都歡迎私信和我討論～

預祝小說成功。

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

姓名：蘇瓦‧卡範倫

性別：女性

歲數：17歲+3652天

個性：高深莫測，不管什麼事情都抱持著看好戲的心態，隱藏著許多的祕密，相當喜歡裝傻。

種族：鼠

外形：有著長耳朵的鼠人，毛色純白，有著一頭黑色的長直髮，常常會遮住自己的眼睛，左手上有怪異的螺旋形傷痕，湛藍色的瞳孔在憤怒時會變紅

屬性：光

===========================================================

守護者姓名：麗那．柔風

守護者性別：雌

守護者歲數：2724

守護者個性：溫柔慈愛，對於弱者的請求絕不會拒絕，但是祂定義弱者的方式不是建立在善惡之上。

守護者種族：綠鱗龍，風屬性。

守護者外形：身高大約165公分，有著纖長的耳朵和一對象牙白色的長角，一對翅膀的翼展接近兩公尺，大多時候看起來像是投影。

守護者武器化的樣貌：黃金作成的長杖，實際上是以風作為主體的巨槌，利用空氣巨槌透明的特點，讓對手無法掌握真正的閃躲距離。

===========================================================
備註事項：蘇瓦和麗娜會以姊妹相稱，相較時常發呆的麗娜，蘇瓦總是掛著一抹不明所以的微笑，戰鬥時蘇瓦會將身體的主控權交給麗娜。

----------


## 龍羅炎

> 舔單來著owo(你的坑呢#
> 姓名：伊格爾.V.歐拉艾莫斯基(Igor • V•Olraimoski)
> 性別：男
> 歲數：19
> 個性：失憶之後個性變得謹慎，不喜歡與陌生的一切接觸，傾向獨來獨往。
> 種族：人類與狼族混血
> 外形：銀髮藍紫色眼睛，身高約179cm
> 屬性：冰雪，空間
> ===========================================================
> ...


嗯嗯，本龍已經將設定貼好了，發的當天太累了，發完就睡死了XD






> 姓名：碎風
> 
> 性別：男
> 
> 歲數：15
> 
> 個性：個性內向，很少話，可是在朋友前話很多，討厭麻煩事，朋友有困難一定幫忙。
> 
> 種族：闇月狼((可幻化成人類
> ...


這樣就可以了~感謝碎風的參予喔~(揪咪)

----------


## 吉克

姓名：哈特

性別：雄

歲數：16

個性：單純天真，傻傻的。但其實有個黑暗面，受到極大的刺激會變成另一個獸

種族：灰狼（其實有魔狼血統）

外形：毛皮淡藍色 下巴到腹部是白色，雙眼黃色

屬性：可錯動空間讓空間錯亂。自己有辦法免疫空間重力的技能

===========================================================

守護者姓名：萊恩

守護者性別：雄

守護者歲數：同歲

守護者個性：激動易怒，不喜歡別人給意見，不喜歡對弱者下重手
 對哈特非常關心 只是不善表達
守護者種族：魔狼

守護者外形：毛色全黑，雙眼紅 帶戾氣

守護者武器化的樣貌：紅刃 黑柄的鐮刀 另一頭是矛
小說加油喔！！

----------


## 龍羅炎

> 我果然無法擺脫徵角的誘惑XDDD(?
> 
> 姓名：卡斯特     綽號:卡滋
> 
> 性別：公的
> 
> 歲數：以人類的年齡來看是13歲，以狼的年齡來看是1歲16個月
> 
> 個性：擁有幻化的能力，所以被稱為詛咒之子，喜歡交朋友，但又怕傷害朋友，幻化時若控制不好會暴走， 破壞一切事物，因此常很自責，也因為怕被追捕(幻天獸很少見)，而以狼的型態生活著，且一直保守著這個秘密 
> ...


感謝卡斯特>W< 期待到時候抽到你喔!





> 姓名：哈特
> 
> 性別：雄
> 
> 歲數：16
> 
> 個性：單純天真，傻傻的。但其實有個黑暗面，受到極大的刺激會變成另一個獸
> 
> 種族：灰狼（其實有魔狼血統）
> ...


感謝吉克的參加，契約者和守護者全是少年狼耶，我可以...嘿嘿嘿!!!(邪笑

好啦，不會惡搞XD，祝你抽重喔^_^






> 姓名： 白霜  < White Shuang >
> 
> 
> 性別： 男
> 
> 
> 歲數： 永遠停留在16歲，不會成長和老化
> 
> 
> ...


感謝白霜的參與，這....守護者，有點難阿(汗)，不過我會加油的!






> 請勿連續回文，若增加內容請善用“編輯文章”功能
> By 站務總管 wingwolf

----------


## 龍羅炎

到目前為止，感謝大大們的參與喔~>wO

現在名額只剩最後一位，湊齊十位後，就會抽出五位作為第一次的角色喔~

----------


## 幻影殺手

姓名：冰輪

性別：男

歲數：16

個性：應變能力強，外表看似天真無邪，但實際上個性多疑、神經質，且詭計多端

種族：狼

外形：毛皮黑色和白色互相替換，但夜間呈現紫色光澤，雙眼紅色，擁有獸人及獸型姿態，腹部及背部有遭貫穿過的傷疤

屬性：風

===========================================================

守護者姓名：芳炎

守護者性別：女

守護者歲數：不明

守護者個性：有著母親般的笑容，常在冰輪心情沮喪的時候給予安撫，但事實上城府極深，有時候以一位軍師的身分提供謀略

守護者種族：天狐

守護者外形：毛皮光澤呈現白色和金色互相交替，尾巴數量能隨時變化

守護者武器化的樣貌：長笛，製造出的旋律可產生大範圍攻擊和催眠甚至能折磨敵人


我也不請自來的報名了!從設定上是應該屬於反派

祝你寫作愉快!

----------


## 龍羅炎

(一直沒時間弄真對不起)
感謝大家的參與喔~第一波徵角已經結束了~
今天就會從裡面抽出5名獸友

----------


## 龍羅炎

這些是抽出來的~
1 碎風
2 卡斯特
3 皇天蒼狼
4 JOL busin
5 吉克
恭喜中獎的獸們~

----------


## 諾藍

期待到時後發表的文章哦...^^

一定很精彩的...

另外想改名的話其實多爬版一下就可以發現哪邊可以更改名稱嘍...

等待新文章發表嘍~

----------


## 龍羅炎

各位安安阿~在百般的調整時間後，終於可以po完成的設定了QAQ

人物設定：

姓名：龍‧羅炎

性別：公獸

歲數：17

個性：冷靜、寡言，但遇到熟獸話很多，通常都是獨自一人，看起來像是個新手，階級卻是執行者的等級，從小雙親就被魔族殺害（父母等級為殺戮者，比執行者的等級高一階），所以對魔族就是殺，就算是等級比自己高也是殺！

種族：龍 （真實身分為寒霜龍族）

外形：綠色的龍，有著深綠色的龍角及翅膀，眼睛是酒瓶綠，手持「聖劍 冰耀蘭斯」，戰鬥時會變成一藍一紅，平常穿一般的衣服套裝，戰鬥時會變成黑色長袍、白色衣服、咖啡色的褲子和短趾手套以及深綠色的軍鞋

屬性：極冰
======================================================================
守護者姓名：祥ぎん狼 （又叫小祥）

守護者性別：公獸

守護者歲數：20

守護者個性：與羅炎一樣寡言，但與熟獸相認時，話則超多，很照顧羅炎，也很喜歡呆在羅炎身旁

守護者種族：月影狼族

守護者外形：深灰色的毛，有著截然不同的白色眉毛，身上有些毛是白色的，眼睛是漂亮的寶石黃，常常穿著黃色的無袖帽子背心及咖啡色的格鬥褲及金屬鐵鞋

守護者武器化的樣貌：「極寒魔劍」、「寒冰臂甲」：長劍與手甲，劍身銀白，手柄為藍色，連結點嵌了一顆海藍寶石，手甲上則刻有古龍族的祕文，以青藍色為主色

======================================================================

姓名：碎風

性別：公獸

歲數：15

個性：個性內向，很少話，可是在朋友前話很多，討厭麻煩事，朋友有困難一定幫忙。

種族：狼 （可幻化成人類）

外形：深藍色的頭髮與藍綠色的眼睛，變成人類時是看不到原本身上的圖騰的，胸前掛著一條月亮項鍊，身高約173 cm。

屬性：風、雷、闇、月
======================================================================
守護者姓名：影

守護者性別：公獸

守護者歲數：18

守護者個性：嘴巴不饒獸，冷靜謹慎，其實心腸還算好。

守護者種族：月影狼族

守護者外形：平常會隱藏在主人的影子裡，全身黑色的毛，眼睛鮮紅色，比主角稍高 （184 cm） 。

守護者武器化的樣貌：「惡骨凶兵」：長劍或弓，端看使用者的決定，常見的刀鋒是紅色的且會散發出闇黑氣息，弓則是黑色的

======================================================================

姓名：卡斯特 （綽號:卡滋）

性別：公獸

歲數：以人類的年齡來看是13歲，以狼的年齡來看是1歲16個月

個性：擁有幻化的能力，所以被稱為詛咒之子，喜歡交朋友，但又怕傷害朋友，幻化時若控制不好會暴走，破壞一切事物，因此常很自責，也因為怕被非法追捕（幻天獸很少見），而以狼獸人的型態生活著，且一直保守著這個秘密。對陌生的獸：冷漠，有非常大的警覺心，會一直緊盯著他，不會主動攻擊，不喜歡傷害獸，甚至會默默的幫助他， 遇到壞獸時，喜歡把他們耍的團團轉 。對認識的獸：會展現出開朗，愛玩的個性，會為朋友赴湯蹈火，有時會傲嬌（?

種族：狼 （其真實身分為幻天獸，常以狼獸人的型態生活在這世上）

外形：獸型態：眼珠是冰藍色，毛色是銀灰色，在月光下是 銀白色，脖子上有一條串著幻獸爪的項鍊（不用強調幻獸爪），爪子可伸縮。獸人型態：白色Tshirt，外面在穿一件無袖黑色背心（有拉鍊），寬鬆的牛仔褲（長褲）。幻天獸型態：狼頭，狼身，鷲翅，獅尾，將脖子上的項鍊扯掉就會變回幻天獸，雖然有翅膀但不太會飛

屬性：火，念力 （後者較不會使用）
======================================================================
守護者姓名：萊恩

守護者性別：公獸

守護者歲數：20

守護者個性：愛管閒事，很神經質，其實只是想好好保護卡斯特，把卡斯特當成親弟弟看待

守護者種族：嵐翼龍族

守護者外形：紫黑色的龍，爪子和角是白色的，左前腳有類似「  （.  」的藍色印記

守護者武器化的樣貌：「紫燄龍鱗斬」：軟刀，刀柄為紫黑色，上面有藍色印記，刀片為銀白色，而且是軟的（有點像鞭子），使用特殊技能時會有紫黑色火焰

======================================================================

姓名：蒼煌．萊恩哈特．伊亞諾特

性別：公獸

歲數：150歲 （非常年老的狼人，但看起來像30歲的壯年狼）

個性：穩重機智，很照顧晚輩，行事果斷不拖泥帶水，會以最小的代價去完成事情以及下任何決定。

種族：狼 （真實身分為天魔狼族）

屬性：時間、空間、火、雷
======================================================================
守護者姓名：影煌．鴻．薩爾札斯

守護者性別：公獸

守護者歲數：163歲 （也是一頭老年的狼，跟蒼煌一樣看起來像30歲….）

守護者個性：輕浮、不穩重，幾乎和蒼煌形影不離，而且常常故意和蒼煌作對、吵架（並不是真的吵架，而是有點像好朋友之間的互虧，例如：影煌會嗆蒼煌是個連路都走不穩的老頭），但該認真的時候還是會認真。

守護者種族：月影狼族

守護者外形：毛色已經有點灰白的黑狼，雙眼都是紅色，胸前有一道X型的疤痕，身上披著銀色斗篷。

守護者武器化的樣貌：「黑夜」：一根通體黑色的魔法杖。

======================================================================

姓名：阿普

性別：公獸

歲數：17

個性：不喜歡說話，願意為朋友犧牲

種族：狐狸

外形：頭像那樣（補充:沒有黑色頭髮，四肢前端也是白色的WW，左耳2個耳環

屬性：冰
======================================================================
守護者姓名：斯恩，祭

守護者性別：公獸

守護者歲數：21

守護者個性：愛玩，對外人，兇殘的個性，有點壞，但對阿普時很照顧，溫柔（以及阿普信任的人EX:朋友.......

守護者種族：月影狼族

守護者外形：全身黑色，藍色眼睛，比阿普高壯，右耳2指耳環

守護者武器化的樣貌：「追逐者」：可分開的飛刀（PS:基本是一把，可由一把拆成2把，2把拆成4把....以此類推

======================================================================

姓名：哈特

性別：公獸

歲數：16

個性：單純天真，傻傻的。但其實有個黑暗面，受到極大的刺激會變成另一個獸

種族：狼 （其實有魔狼血統）

外形：毛皮淡藍色 下巴到腹部是白色，雙眼黃色

屬性：可錯動空間讓空間錯亂。自己有辦法免疫空間重力的技能
======================================================================
守護者姓名：萊恩

守護者性別：公獸

守護者歲數：16

守護者個性：激動易怒，不喜歡別人給意見，不喜歡對弱者下重手，對哈特非常關心 只是不善表達

守護者種族：月影狼族

守護者外形：毛色全黑，雙眼紅 帶戾氣

守護者武器化的樣貌：「刹血之鐮」：紅刃黑柄的鐮刀 另一頭是矛

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

設定最終版終於出來啦

我本來一開始就打算讓我的角色是『老年獸人』的說XD

看起來像30歲就沒那感覺啦www

那接下來就期待小說了～

----------

